

Why It Sometimes Sucks To Be A Geek - MattGeri
http://iarematt.com/why-it-sometimes-sucks-to-be-a-geek/

======
noonespecial
I'm sorry, but this always sounded like pretentious whining to me. Sometimes
when you have a skill your friends and family ask you for _help_?!

For a serious reality check, consider for a moment what doctors must go
through at family reunions. Then go help grandpa with his email; he's likely
done more for you over the years than immediately springs to mind.

